# WWE Wrestlemania XXVI



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

March 28, 2010 at the University of Phoenix Stadium in Glendale, Arizona.

Chris Jericho (c) vs. Edge Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship
The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels No disqualification, no count-out retirement match (Undertaker's undefeated streak vs. Michaels' career)
Batista (c) vs. John Cena Singles match for the WWE Championship
Bret Hart vs. Vince McMahon No Holds Barred match
ShoMiz (The Big Show and The Miz) (c) vs. John Morrison and R-Truth Tag team match for the Unified WWE Tag Team Championship
Triple H vs. Sheamus Singles match
Randy Orton vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Ted DiBiase Triple Threat match​


----------

